
Show HN: Breakapart: simple gestures on a physical keyboard - aehtyb
https://github.com/fanfare/breakapart/blob/master/README.md
======
wingerlang
You should allow it to be any number of keys. Imagine if touchpads had you do
gestures exactly in dedicated areas, it would kinda ruin the experience.

E.g. I thought it wasn't working because I accidentally used the wrong key.

